# Unknown app keeps pc from shutting down



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

When I select shutdown from the start menu, it tells me that an app needs to be closed.
When I open task manager, it does not show an open app.
I have to click on shutdown anyway. I believe this started when some microsoft updates were installed.

How can I fix this problem?
Lenovo desktop pc with win 10 home.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be that the Windows Fall update is downloading and needed to wait until it got to a point that it is safe to shut down.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

The fall updates have had many hours to finish installing since they came out.
The task manager does not show anything except itself when this happens on every shutdown.

When I go to settings, check update history then uninstall updates, it shows that 86 updates were installed on 10-24-2017. some of them are duplicates. has anyone else had this many updates installed on that date?

Should I uninstall all of them and see if they will reinstall? That is a lot of updates to uninstall.
The oldest restore point on the PC is 10-24 2017, the same day that the 86 updates were installed.
That will affect a lot of things if I restore it to that date.
Should I try it?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You might want to try resetting Windows 10 and see if it helps
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-windows-10


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Is it really safe to reset Win 10?
I did read the reset info that you suggested.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, it is completely safe but if you are concerned you can always create a backup first


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Just remember that you will have to reinstall any third party programs but all your user data is saved if you select the keep all files option


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I might try resetting win later.
I restored it to the oldest restore point, which was on Oct 24 but that did not help.
Also I am having some problem wigh my desktop icons not staying where I put them. They stay on the desktop but move to other places.
Probably started about the same time as the app problen.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The best step would be to do the reset or reinstall next but If you aren’t comfortable with resetting then I can help try a couple other things that might help


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I am ready to hear the other things that might help.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Download Autoruns and Post Log

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autoruns

1: Extract the Autoruns Zip file contents to a folder
2: Double-click the "Autoruns.exe".
3: Click on the "*Hide Signed Microsoft and Windows Entries*" option.
4: Go to File then to Export As or Save in some versions.
5: Save AutoRuns.txt file to known location like your Desktop > when you click on File > Save you will then get the option to Save as type, click the drop down tab, change it to *Text *and then click the Save button.
6: Attach to your next reply.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

I downloaded and opened the trial version of Autoruns but do not see *Hide Signed Microsoft and Windows Entries*" option.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

The instructions have changed a little. Make sure to Run as Administrator and then select Options Menu - Filter Options. From the dialog Select the "*Hide Signed Microsoft and Windows Entries*" options.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Autoruns file attached.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks I will check it out tomorrow


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, actually it's a feature it's called app manager and it is supposed to detect when you press shutdown or restart, any running apps, it's meant to warn you in case you might lose work you want to keep. Typically it will give you a window telling you what app it is. 

Obviously in your case it has become corrupt, Autoruns will not help here, what you need to do is mod the registry to clear the message, this is done by activating an AutoEndTask sub value , you can either keep the mod (it does speedup shutdowns , and many (including me, use it) or mod it to 0 value data (in a week or so ) the app shutdown problem will be fixed.

Press the win + x keys together, from the power menu select powershell (admin), copy the reg cmd below and right click in the powershell window, it will append to the prompt, press enter, you will see a success message. I write all my own registry mod's so this is perfectly safe.


reg add "HKCU\control panel\desktop" /v AutoEndTask /t REG_SZ /d 1 /f


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Will the above instructions completely do away with the ability to warn if an app is really open?
Did you do this on your own pc?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, no it still gives time for the system to close the app, it removes the message that it is doing it. Millions of computers use this mod as a method of improving shutdown times, in your case as i said you can choose to continue to use it (give it about a week) as it is repairing a corruption, then if you wish you can open regedit navigate to the key, right click on the value data and change from 1 to 0. And yes I have it permanently on all my machines. I rarely shutdown and when I do I have closed all apps.


----------



## deubanks (Nov 5, 2000)

Thanks, I will wait and see if it repairs itself and if not I will do the regedit.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I️ don't really see anything that may be causing the message you are seeing so you may want to try the regedit advice that was given to you by janae. However, looking at your Autoruns file, you have a lot of startup options that run. I️ noticed you have ccleaner installed and you may want to consider using the Startup option to disable some them to make your startup faster.

http://www.piriform.com/docs/ccleaner/using-ccleaner/managing-auto-starting-programs


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I am sorry there is an error in that registry cmd I forgot to add an 's' to Task

If you have already applied it let us know I will fix it for you. If not the correct cmd is:

reg add "HKCU\control panel\desktop" /v AutoEndTasks /t REG_SZ /d 1 /f


----------

